# IBO or ASA Competitions



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Both the IBO and ASA have state level sanctioned shoots.
I can't speak to IBO, but ASA has those state level shoots listed on their web site, I believe under Federation. That includes state championship shoots as well as sub-state qualifiers.
You can also find the ASA state representative found on the web site and if you contact them you can get the state schedule.


----------



## Tweeg (Jul 6, 2015)

carlosii said:


> Both the IBO and ASA have state level sanctioned shoots.
> I can't speak to IBO, but ASA has those state level shoots listed on their web site, I believe under Federation. That includes state championship shoots as well as sub-state qualifiers.
> You can also find the ASA state representative found on the web site and if you contact them you can get the state schedule.


Thanks a lot. I will definitely check that out.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Like Carlos gave, the ASA has several ASA events, both state and national level. State Qualifiers and State Championships are usually scheduled around ASA Nationals. Some ASA states have several Qualifiers plus the State Championship, so maybe 6 and more Qualifiers and the State Championship for 7 sanctioned events. Then this past year there were 6 National events leading up to the ASA Classic for a total of 7 events. So figure 14 sanctioned events. States that have enough events may also have Shooter of the Year awards (SOY) as does the ASA. 

The IBO is a different critter. States may have Qualifiers (and called state Championship I understand) that lead to the National Championships. And there is something of Northern and Southern Tripe Crown Championships. 
Illinois had 1 state sanctioned event this past year. About all I know of the subject.


----------



## nochance (Nov 27, 2008)

Ibo also has smaller triple crowns and events, NY, NE and others. They should show up on the ibo website under tournaments and then select qualifiers and then the states you're interested in..


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Just show up at the IBO events, except for the Worlds. You have to qualify to shoot it by shooting good in the other events. You can buy a membership at the shoot. It's great, just jump on in. Come to the 1st leg at Pipestem this year!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tkasten (Jul 16, 2006)

Here is the list of National IBO Tournaments for 2016. A few are in your neck of the woods. I don't think ASA has any national events in PA for 2016. There are some state & local level events in PA by both IBO & ASA. I have attended both IBO & ASA local, state & national events & I enjoy all of em. Enjoy!

I.B.O. Indoor World Championship
January 15-17, 2016
Parma Archery
Cleveland, OH
Contact: Virgie Rock 440-884-9949

Winter National 
March 11-13, 2016 
Rockcastle Shooting Center at Park Mammoth Resort
Park City, KY 
Contact: Nate Noble 270-792-3196 [email protected] 
Resort information: 270-749-4101 

Spring National
April 8-10, 2016
Blue Grass Sportsmen’s League
Wilmore, KY
Contact: Don Smallwood 615-887-3110 [email protected]gmail.com
BGSLinc.com

1st Leg National Championship Triple Crown
May 13-15, 2016
Pipestem Resort State Park
Pipestem, WV
Contact: Larry Kade 304-920-4433 [email protected]
Resort information: 304-466-1800

2nd Leg National Championship Triple Crown 
June 10-12, 2016
Fairfax Recreation Area (Monroe Lake)
Bloomington, IN
Contact: Corey Rieman- [email protected] Jim Roach- [email protected]
812-837-9546 
Resort information: Fourwinds Resort 812-824-2628 

3rd Leg National Championship Triple Crown
July 8-10, 2016
*Chapman State Park
Clarendon, PA*
Contact: Keith Hedges 814-723-3050 [email protected]

2016 I.B.O. Traditional World Championship
July 15-17, 2016
Twin Oaks Bowhunters
Chapmansboro, TN
Contact: Mark Baggett 931-362-3717 or [email protected]

2016 I.B.O. World Championship
August 12-14, 2016
*Seven Springs Resort
Seven Springs, PA*
Contact: AJ Stack 814-352-7777 ext. 7937 [email protected]
Resort information: 866-437-1300


----------



## wannaBelkhuntin (Jul 3, 2006)

I shoot the IBO National shoots and the NYS IBO Triple crown and I also shot one in NW PA. As someone else stated the only one you need to qualify for is the IBO Worlds. If you look on the IBO site you can look up qualifiers near you.

If I could I would try some of the ASA shoots as well.


----------



## meathammer (Sep 13, 2008)

What do you do to pass the time?


----------



## BowHuntnKY (Dec 10, 2008)

Depending on where i live would determine if i dove head first into IBO or ASA...


----------



## P'town Shooter (Dec 30, 2012)

ASA is the way to go.


----------



## D.Short (Aug 5, 2010)

Agree with P'town,I haven't heard much good about IBO,except from those who have won,and they don't count.
I shoot the ASA tour,and have for years,and tell you it is a class act,they set the standard for the way 3D should be run at any level.


----------



## nochance (Nov 27, 2008)

D.Short said:


> Agree with P'town,I haven't heard much good about IBO,except from those who have won,and they don't count.
> I shoot the ASA tour,and have for years,and tell you it is a class act,they set the standard for the way 3D should be run at any level.


BS! you guys just don't give up. Many enjoy the ibo including me and Iv'e never won. Lets face it ASA is NOT a north east archery org.


----------



## T&A (Sep 26, 2013)

nochance said:


> BS! you guys just don't give up. Many enjoy the ibo including me and Iv'e never won. Lets face it ASA is NOT a north east archery org.


X2 to many people making comments about something they know nothing about no organization will please everybody and I participate in both


----------



## rhyno_071 (Feb 22, 2009)

I've only shot IBO and have never had a bad experience and I won't bash ASA. I don't get into all the IBO/ASA drama that some on here love. I say try whichever is closer and more convenient for you and go from there. I can say I had a great time at the IBO Worlds this year and met some great people.


----------



## Bowfanatic (Mar 4, 2009)

rhyno_071 said:


> I've only shot IBO and have never had a bad experience and I won't bash ASA. I don't get into all the IBO/ASA drama that some on here love. I say try whichever is closer and more convenient for you and go from there. I can say I had a great time at the IBO Worlds this year and met some great people.


Agree 100%


----------



## psehoghunter (Aug 13, 2013)

He'll I just want to shoot lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

I would just look at the schedule and pick the organization that you can get to multiple shoots and learn the game to be played, it costs 350 bucks to go to one tournament by the time you eat and enter and motel and gas the entire trip so picking the one that is in your area to me is a good idea. I am only a asa shooter and I highly recommend it, you get a really good taste of a weekend of competitive shooting at a asa.


----------



## psehoghunter (Aug 13, 2013)

^^ what he said 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------

